# Bianchi Pista - tire clearance?



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone know the largest width tire a Bianchi Pista frame/fork will accomodate? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm betting 25's. Some 28's might fit, but you'd have to check with the specific 28 you had in mind.


----------

